# Head boat fishing this year



## nicefishman

I have been to head boat several times this summer and the catch is no comparsion to last year. I usually fish in the upper bay area and I can see the capt. is trying very hard to find the fish. I am wondering if it's just my bad luck or it happens to other people as well ???


----------



## saltandsand

I've not been out on the Chessie this year, but other places have been good. Could be the day or maybe something else.

I stopped going out with a certain boat in Delaware because I started thinking he's taking us to two or three bummer spots, then the last stop or two is okay. Why didn't we start where we ended? Reason I think this is I took a boat out of Cape May, fishing the same general water during the same general time and they went to different places and did incredibly better, starting in the good spots right off the bat.


----------



## 30ManStan

*2008 Fishing season*

I've been fishing as much as ever, can't really nail them regardless of species in the cross hairs. Fresh or salt, MD, DE, NY MA same verdict. I'm gonna try PA for smallmouth next weekend.

Stan


----------



## RuddeDogg

been hit and miss all season here in NJ, in the Cape may area. This upwelling really screwed things up.


----------



## eaglesfanguy

Hey guys....... Its called FISHING.....

Not CATCHING.......

I know its frustrating as all get out.. but there are sooooooooooo many variables to fishing.

Maybe the capt. put you on fish.. but they had lockjaw....... Weather paterns,pressure,tides..

and by the time ya hit the last few wrecks.. the circumstances were becoming right.. but its at the end.. so it seems he should have been there first.. when if he had hit them first results could have been the same.. .. 

Its all a big gamble.... The challenge... isnt that what its about?... Keep trying..

I do agree some capts seem to know what there doing.. or are lucky.. or have done there homework.. I say try em all.. but dont judge a bad trip as normalcy..


----------



## earl of DC

the fishing has been down dramaticaly in the western side , and above the BB (matapeake, romancoke, spsp etc...) of the ches-bay. i believe its due to commercial overfishing!!!


----------



## Lipyourown

Water clarity isn't as good this year in the Bay as it has been in the last few years. Besides the good trophy striper run, I think the Bay has been slow and blame the rain for making the water dirty and fresher.


----------



## saltandsand

There are alot of variables. Guess what gets me the most is when you've made a couple unproductive stops and then you've got a spot that is producing and the captn wants to leave after being there for not much more than a half hour or so. It's almost like some captns are rationing out each spot. On the other hand I suppose fishing a hole clean isn't a good practice. As with most things, there's a balance to maintain.


----------



## earl of DC

Lipyourown said:


> Water clarity isn't as good this year in the Bay as it has been in the last few years. Besides the good trophy striper run, I think the Bay has been slow and blame the rain for making the water dirty and fresher.


thats 1/2 true cause in 2006 we had just as much or even more rain than this yr and people were still catching fish on a regular basis!!!


----------



## Lipyourown

bigpapamd1 said:


> thats 1/2 true cause in 2006 we had just as much or even more rain than this yr and people were still catching fish on a regular basis!!!


Good point but there was a very, very long drought leading up to 06 so the Bay was still cleaner.


----------



## earl of DC

Lipyourown said:


> Good point but there was a very, very long drought leading up to 06 so the Bay was still cleaner.


that is true LIP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lipyourown

Man those drought years helped the bay and made me look like a good fisherman.


----------



## nicefishman

I was on a head boat two weeks ago, left dock at 7:30 and by noon, between me and my wife, we only caught 10 spots (keepers), evryone else was doing pretty much the same. lots of headboats fishing in the same area and I don;think they are doing much better than us. Capt finally turn around and ride another 45 minutes to a new spot where we start catching some fish. 

Last year , I was catching tons of spots on the same boat with the same capt 

will give it a try soon !


----------



## Grady-Black

Nicefisman,
Which Headboat were you on? I've been out only once this year, out of Kent Narrows and did really well.

see my post:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54489

I was thinking of trying the headboat out of Solomons next.


----------



## nicefishman

The island queen. I have been out twice with him this year and the catch is no comparsion to last year. Does anyone knows if Olympus goes out on Sunday morning ? OR if there is any other headboat other than olympus in that area ? 

Thanks !


----------



## earl of DC

Olympus schedule:
M-W-Sat nite 6pm - 12pm
Sat-Sun 8am-4pm

Solomons/Bunkys schedule:
Th-Fri-Sat-Sun-Mon 7am-1pm
Th-Fri-Sat-Sun 3pm-8pm


----------



## nicefishman

*olympus now charge $60*

Just talk to them thru the phone. it's $60 for the trip .


----------



## gascap

*New member*

I am trying to find information for cap may fishing on shore and on head boats to see if I need a lic. to fish in NJ


----------



## RuddeDogg

Hey gascap, 

No lic in Hew Jersey yet. About two years away. we got plenty of head boats in the area to choose from. Me personally, go with the Miss Chris fleet 609-884-3939. They have great captains who put ya on the fish.


----------



## traco95

*kent narrows*

Is there a boat that goes out of kent narrows and if so does anyone have their number?


----------



## nicefishman

*kent narrows*

Capt Meredith , ISLAND QUeen 410-490-1281

Capt. Tyrone Meredith, 410-490-0091 (Capt. Meredith's son)


----------



## Talapia

I have posted this in the past ... I will never fish on the Bunky headboat.
A few years ago I drove 2 hrs down there to go fishing on that boat 
and they said they did not have enough folks to go out ... fine, that 
happens. I asked them if there were any other headboats around 
that I may be able to go on since I had drove so far to get there.
They looked me right in the eye and said
"No, there are no other headboats around here". I found out the next
week that there was a headboat that operates right down the block
from them which they did not like. They would rather have me turn
around and drive back home 2 hours instead of doing the RIGHT 
thing and saying "sure, there is one right down the street". 
They lost my buisness forever.


----------



## nicefishman

Hi, Talapia

Do you know any charter boat /head boat in lower bay area ? 
I am thinking charter a boat for some Rock fish/ and bottom fishing action in the lower bay .

Thanks !


----------



## Talapia

nicefishman said:


> Hi, Talapia
> 
> Do you know any charter boat /head boat in lower bay area ?
> I am thinking charter a boat for some Rock fish/ and bottom fishing action in the lower bay .
> 
> Thanks !


Just the same ones that everyone has already posted. I do not 
go on the "Tom Hooker" though. When/if the croaker are running
good I will go on the Olympus. Other than that I catch more
than enough from shore so I do not bother with HB's.
I am actually not a good source for current Bay information since
am basically an ocean headboat fisherman now.


----------



## greeneon98

Talapia said:


> Just the same ones that everyone has already posted. I do not
> go on the "Tom Hooker" though. When/if the croaker are running
> good I will go on the Olympus. Other than that I catch more
> than enough from shore so I do not bother with HB's.
> I am actually not a good source for current Bay information since
> am basically an ocean headboat fisherman now.


Hey Talapia, 

Which boats have u been taking for the ocean fishing? 
For the last 2 years I've been going to Lewes. But, now I'm preferring the VA beach Rudee inlet boats for a better catch. I also went to OC in November and took a 12 hr on the Ocean Princess. This was a good trip.


----------



## Talapia

greeneon98 said:


> Hey Talapia,
> 
> Which boats have u been taking for the ocean fishing?
> For the last 2 years I've been going to Lewes. But, now I'm preferring the VA beach Rudee inlet boats for a better catch. I also went to OC in November and took a 12 hr on the Ocean Princess. This was a good trip.


I live a little closer to OC, MD so I usually go out there.
Most folks on the board here know I am biased towards the
Morning Star. It is in my opinion the best party boat
around. It is also the most expensive. Trips run around
$100 - $120. I go for the tog fishing. I may do 1 or 2
seabass trips but even then I usually fish for tog half the time.
The Lewis boats are fine and the price is right on them. 
I am currently fishing a different PB (MS is not running
yet). They are doing really well on Tog. If you want I can
PM you the information.


----------



## AtlantaKing

Talapia said:


> I live a little closer to OC, MD so I usually go out there.
> Most folks on the board here know I am biased towards the
> Morning Star. It is in my opinion the best party boat
> around. It is also the most expensive. Trips run around
> $100 - $120. I go for the tog fishing. I may do 1 or 2
> seabass trips but even then I usually fish for tog half the time.
> The Lewis boats are fine and the price is right on them.
> I am currently fishing a different PB (MS is not running
> yet). They are doing really well on Tog. If you want I can
> PM you the information.


Hey Talapia, PM me the info!


----------



## Talapia

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey Talapia, PM me the info!


Sent.


----------



## greeneon98

Talapia said:


> I live a little closer to OC, MD so I usually go out there.
> Most folks on the board here know I am biased towards the
> Morning Star. It is in my opinion the best party boat
> around. It is also the most expensive. Trips run around
> $100 - $120. I go for the tog fishing. I may do 1 or 2
> seabass trips but even then I usually fish for tog half the time.
> The Lewis boats are fine and the price is right on them.
> I am currently fishing a different PB (MS is not running
> yet). They are doing really well on Tog. If you want I can
> PM you the information.


PM me and thanks!


----------



## nicefishman

me too. And the Lewis boats info as well please. 
It's hard to find a good HB/CB these days 


THanks !


----------

